# Preppin' For Seven!!!!



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 26, 2011)

> "*The Steelers have a roster filled with players who have at least one Super Bowl ring, many with two*, but that doesnt diminish their enthusiasm one bit.
> 
> *This never gets old,* said cornerback Ike Taylor. *I am fortunate and blessed. This is my third trip in eight years. Flozell Adams has been playing in the league for 13 years and has never had the chance to go to the Super Bowl. I told him from training camp on we are going to get you back home to the Super Bowl.*​








I hope he gets the opportunity to say *"HEY!"* to *Jerry Jones!!*

*LOL!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 26, 2011)

> *"The Steelers again will don their road white jerseys*http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/sports/steelers/s_719821.htmlhttp://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/sports/steelers/s_719821.html for a Super Bowl after the Packers chose to wear their home green jerseys for this year's big game. "We're excited about that," Packers coach and Greenfield native Mike McCarthy told USA Today yesterday."







​


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 26, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> > "*The Steelers have a roster filled with players who have at least one Super Bowl ring, many with two*, but that doesnt diminish their enthusiasm one bit.
> >
> > *This never gets old,* said cornerback Ike Taylor. *I am fortunate and blessed. This is my third trip in eight years. Flozell Adams has been playing in the league for 13 years and has never had the chance to go to the Super Bowl. I told him from training camp on we are going to get you back home to the Super Bowl.*​
> 
> ...



right now Jerry Jones is pulling the hear out of his head and throwing chairs that his Fagboys arent in the superbowl.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 26, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> > *"The Steelers again will don their road white jerseys*http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/sports/steelers/s_719821.htmlhttp://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/sports/steelers/s_719821.html for a Super Bowl after the Packers chose to wear their home green jerseys for this year's big game. "We're excited about that," Packers coach and Greenfield native Mike McCarthy told USA Today yesterday."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah its pretty funny how for the third time in a row in the Big Ben era,that The Steelers are going to be donning their white jerseys.this is the second time out of three that they had no choice.the first time of course THEY were the home team and chose to wear the whites since they were a wild card team and wore the whites the whole time in the playoffs winning all three games not wanting to change what was working.

 Thats why the steelers are a class organization.at least THEY were not A-holes like the fagboys and did not go with the moronic logic that since they lost the superbowl in their dark jerseys,to start wearing their whites in all their home games. thats one reason i hate them is you have to see them wear the same damn white Uni's all the time  at home or on the road since most teams are normal and wear their dark uni's at home.

funny how they have forgotten the white uni's did them no good in the two superbowl losses to the steelers in the 70's. so much for their logic of wearing the whites in all their home games.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 27, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > > "*The Steelers have a roster filled with players who have at least one Super Bowl ring, many with two*, but that doesnt diminish their enthusiasm one bit.
> ...


No doubt!!!

You'd think he'd _put-his-foot-*down*_....on the person, most-*responsible* for day-to-day operations, in Dallass*!!!!*

*Here*

​


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 27, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> funny how they have forgotten the white uni's did them no good in the two superbowl losses to the steelers in the 70's. so much for their logic of wearing the whites in all their home games.


*I'M* not complaining*!!!!*



If athletes (in-general) are superstitious-enough to think something (inconsequential) gives them an "edge"....and, they're *winning*.....no prob*!!*

Since their last SB, they _seem_ to have had a better "road"-record....from what I'm used to hearing (without dropping-back & checking-out their exact-record). If it's a matter-of-Pride (winning, on-the-road)....*especially* when their Opponent is "baptizing" a new stadium  .....that one *consistent* is their jersey-color....and, I've seen them win a *LOT* o' _big-ones_, *in* those white-jerseys*!!!!* 

​


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 27, 2011)

*

If you've never *BEEN* there (before), this is *how it gets done!!!*

*HERE*​


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2011)

Big deal.....

The Packers are prepping for 13 championships


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 27, 2011)

> "Marc-Andre Fleury skates onto the ice wearing a Steeler's helmet and waving a Terrible Towel after earning the #1 Star in Saturday's game against Carolina."


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 27, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Big deal.....
> 
> The Packers are prepping for 13 championships


....In their own minds.






*






.....But, *WE'VE* got the (*actual*) hardware that *COUNTS!!!*



















*

(.....Not to mention the expense of *our own-wing*, in the HOF.)


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 27, 2011)

Who was that Detroit Lions player who was either cut or traded to an eventual SuperBowl champ? Was that the Steelers that picked him up?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2011)

The Packers have won twice as many championships as the Steelers

Pittsburgh fans don't get to magically assume that NFL Championships did not exist before 1967 just because they did not win any


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 27, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > funny how they have forgotten the white uni's did them no good in the two superbowl losses to the steelers in the 70's. so much for their logic of wearing the whites in all their home games.
> ...



yeah but lately they have lost all but one playoff game under Phillips while wearing the whites and again,thier logic is pretty moronic to wear whites in home games just cause they lost the superbowl in their dark jerseys. since they have a better road record,that just again proves their logic is pathetic. most other NFL teams wear their dark jerseys anyways.Like The Raiders and Chiefs for instance,those two teams for sure you'll never catch wearing their white unis at home.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 27, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> Who was that Detroit Lions player who was either cut or traded to an eventual SuperBowl champ? Was that the Steelers that picked him up?


....And, he's a *HOMEBOY!!!!!!!*






*CHARLIE BATCH**!!!!!!*

.....Probably *THE* most-reliable back-up QB we've *GOT!!!*​


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 27, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> The Packers have won twice as many championships as the Steelers
> 
> Pittsburgh fans don't get to magically assume that NFL Championships did not exist before 1967 just because they did not win any







.....But, *WE'VE* got the (*actual*) hardware that *COUNTS!!!*


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2011)

Pitsburgh somehow ignores the fact that they were a pathetic franchise for the first 45 years of their existence. Green Bay has won a dozen NFL championships while Pittsburgh has won six

Even the Bears and the Giants have been NFL Champs more than the Steelers


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 27, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Pitsburgh somehow ignores the fact that they were a pathetic franchise for the first 45 years of their existence. Green Bay has won a dozen NFL championships while Pittsburgh has won six
> 
> Even the Bears and the Giants have been NFL Champs more than the Steelers


*PRETTY......*






*....AREN'T THEY??!!!!!*​


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 27, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Pitsburgh somehow ignores the fact that they were a pathetic franchise for the first 45 years of their existence. Green Bay has won a dozen NFL championships while Pittsburgh has won six
> 
> Even the Bears and the Giants have been NFL Champs more than the Steelers


All your boys have to remember, is.......don't fight-*back*.....*too*-much....and, they'll all be able to leave the field, upright.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2011)

If the Steelers win this year they will be tied with the New York Football Giants with seven NFL Championships.

They still have a ways to go to catch the Bears and the Packers


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 28, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> If the Steelers win this year they will be tied with the New York Football Giants with seven NFL Championships.
> 
> They still have a ways to go to catch the Bears and the Packers


Jeez. 

You oldy/moldy Black & Blue folks surely are gettin' desperate to be considered relevant.



*

​


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2011)

Steelers have one of the better NFL franchisees since their inception in 1927 they are number four in championships won
  let's hear it for the Steelers


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 29, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Steelers have one of the better NFL franchisees since their inception in 1927 they are number four in championships won


....And.....for anyone who feels such tar-pit history has anything to do with the present....







"Dream *on*, sucker."

** * **

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXlLwxhMxhw&feature=related[/ame]

** * **



> *7 Reasons Pittsburgh Will CRUSH Green Bay*







"Aw, shit. Not them, *again*."​


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 29, 2011)

Pittsburgh  fans have selective amnesia.....

Steeler fans don't remember anything before 1967

Pirate fans only remember what happened before 1967


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 29, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Pittsburgh  fans have selective amnesia.....
> 
> Steeler fans don't remember anything before 1967
> 
> Pirate fans only remember what happened before 1967


Here ya' go!! You should appreciate this!

Some *chick*-news.....​


> "What's the prism through which you view sports?
> 
> The prism of team colors and city name?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 29, 2011)

Feb. 6 	Pittsburgh 						
3:25 p.m.  	at Green Bay

Favorite 	        GNB 	GNB 	GNB 	

Point spread 	-2½ 	-2½ 	-2½ 	

Total 	44½o/u 	44½o/u 	44½o/u 

Total money line 	-110 	-110 	-110 	  		

Current as of *01/29/2011 1618* 


​


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jan 30, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Pittsburgh  fans have selective amnesia.....
> 
> Steeler fans don't remember anything before 1967
> 
> Pirate fans only remember what happened before 1967


....And, it's lookin' like the Packers *"get it"!!!*​


> "As one would *expect*, the Packers *weren't* exactly eager to provide frank, direct answers to questions about if the Steelers' defense plays up to the edge of proper conduct -- and possibly over that edge.
> 
> After all, *there's no reason to rile up any opponent at this stage* (unless you're Jets coach Rex Ryan or one of his players) *or to acknowledge if you're intimidated by an opponent.*
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 1, 2011)

*Ridin'-the-pine* with 

*Clay Matthews!!!!!!!!*​


> "*Both* are disruptive playmakers with long, flowing hair and a shared alma mater.
> 
> They also are so *close* to one another as far as impacting games that *initial reports* Monday had Green Bay Packers outside linebacker Clay Matthews, not Steelers strong safety Troy Polamalu, winning *NFL Defensive Player of the Year* honors.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 1, 2011)

> "*The day after the win over the Jets, the Steelers came to their practice facility for the usual Monday stuff, and the players were off on Tuesday while the coaching staff put together the game plan.* That plan for the upcoming opponent  the Green Bay Packers  was introduced on Wednesday morning, *and then it was a normal in-season week for the Steelers through the end of business on Friday.*
> 
> The Steelers are experienced in the ways of the Super Bowl throughout all levels of the organization.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 2, 2011)

Scofflaws, *BEGONE!!!!*

*THE STEELERS ARE IN TOWN!!!*​


> "Imagine the Browns playing the Eagles in Pittsburgh. It's the first time the Steel City has hosted a Super Bowl, and Heinz Field has been open only two seasons.
> 
> *That scenario begins to describe the nightmare some Dallas Cowboys fans are enduring this week as the Steelers prepare to play the Packers in Super Bowl XLV, a first for North Texas and two-year-old Cowboys Stadium.*
> 
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 2, 2011)

Didn't the Packers also defeat the Cowboys twice to win the NFL Championship?

Why the hell would Cowboy fans hate either the Pack or Steelers?

Its not like the Redskins or Giants are in their house


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 2, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Didn't the Packers also defeat the Cowboys twice to win the NFL Championship?


Could be...could be...but, it's _only_ *Super Bowl X and Super Bowl XIII* that really *count*, in Dallass-fans' eyes.

Be patient. 

Maybe *ONE* day, people (outside Wisconsin) will speak of The Pack with the same *reverence* they reserve for *THE STEELERS*.

*IT* could happen.....*for your great-grandchildren!!!!!*


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 2, 2011)

We're *ALL*

*STEELERS-FANS*, now....

From *PITTSBURGH, PA*

....to *PORTLAND, OREGON**!!!!*


​


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah... them championships back when they were called "World Championships" don't mean anything because they didn't come with shiny objects.  

*League  championships (12)* 

*NFL Championships (11)*
1929, 1930, 1931, 1936, 1939, 1944, 1961, 1962, 1965, 1966, 1967
*AFL-NFL Super Bowl Championships  (2)*
1966 (I), 1967 (II)
*Super Bowl Championships (1)*
1996 (XXXI)
Hmm... I was right earlier.  Pittsburg is only 7 behind.

Soon to be 8.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 2, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> Yeah... them championships back when they were called "World Championships" don't mean anything because they didn't come with shiny objects.
> 
> *League  championships (12)*
> 
> ...




The point is that Pittsbugh was right there while the Packers were winning all those NFL Championships. Its not like they did not have the same chance the Packers did

The Yankees count their 27 championships all the way back to 1923. Only Steeler fans start counting NFL Championships since 1967


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 2, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah... them championships back when they were called "World Championships" don't mean anything because they didn't come with shiny objects.
> ...


With Mr. Shaman, Steeler history starts with the hiring of Chuck Noll.  Great accomplishments of the 1970's Steelers aside, ignoring the previous 45 years is moronic.  we packer fans suffered through a 25 year drought of poor teams through the 70's 80's and part of the early 90's.  We don't ignore those years, in as much to thump our chests in pride saying "oh yeah, I remember when we sucked so hard we were the 'siberia' of the NFL!  And we were STILL fans!"


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 2, 2011)

Last time I checked

It was known as the "Vince Lombardi Trophy"

The NFL knows how to honor champions


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 2, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Last time I checked
> 
> It was known as the "Vince Lombardi Trophy"
> 
> The NFL knows how to honor champions


There's the Halas trophy for the NFC champion.  what is it for the AFC, the Hank Stram trophy?  Something like that?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 2, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Last time I checked
> ...



Close...It was Lamar Hunt who founded the AFL and the Chiefs


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 2, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Pittsburgh  fans have selective amnesia.....
> 
> Steeler fans don't remember anything before 1967
> 
> Pirate fans only remember what happened before 1967


Before 1992.  That's the Sid Bream chugging around third and a late throw that ended the Pirates franchise.

And Steeler fans really don't count anything but Super Bowl victories, much like all other NFL fans other than cheeseheads.

Take the Steelers and the points Sunday, it's a lock!


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 2, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Pittsburgh  fans have selective amnesia.....
> ...



I like the Steelers also

I always go for experience in the Superbowl


----------



## Dreadnaught1968 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hmmmm, I wonder who that trophy is named after?  Someone from Pittsburgh?  Nope.

On the 6th, the Packers will be bringing the trophy home to it's rightful place in Green Bay.  The team with more championships than any other team in professional football.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 2, 2011)

Packers were the team of the 60s with five titles
Steelers were the team of the 70s with four titles

Since then Steelers won two and Pack has won one

So, since 1960, they have both won six


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 3, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> Yeah... them championships back when they were called "World Championships" don't mean anything because they didn't come with shiny objects.


*Exactly!!*.....much like the difference between this.....

<cough> <cough> <SNEEZE!> (Watch-out for the dust, mold and mildew...)


.....and, *THIS!!!!*

​


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 3, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah... them championships back when they were called "World Championships" don't mean anything because they didn't come with shiny objects.
> ...


You really *SHOULD* drop to your hands-and-knees....and, show a _little_ *GRATITUDE*  .....for the *blessings* bestowed *UPON* you*!!!!*

*HERE*

(You can thank me, *later*....  ....for this opportunity to _cleanse_ yourself.)​


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 3, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...


Hey.....c'mon....c'mon.....it's *BEEN* 2 years, since our *last* Super Bowl win*!!!!*

We've been patient....long, *ENOUGH*....for *some* kind o' competition to develop*!!*

Show a little gratitude (to the _football-gods_) that you're *next*-in-line....another _SCALP_ mentioned (Hell, mentioned at-*all*)....when people recall the *History*....the *GLORY*, of.....

*THE PITTSBURGH STEELERS!!!*

(You'd probably improve your Karma, as well, if you'd learn to replicate our sense of *Modesty*.  )​


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 3, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Last time I checked
> 
> It was known as the "Vince Lombardi Trophy"
> 
> The NFL *knows how to honor champions*


No *doubt!!!!!*

*







*"You gut 'im.....I'll fire-up The Alter."*

*


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 3, 2011)

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> On the 6th, the Packers will be bringing the trophy home to it's rightful place in Green Bay.  The team with more championships than any other team in professional football.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 3, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Packers were the team of the 60s with five titles
> Steelers were the team of the 70s with four titles
> 
> Since then Steelers won two and Pack has won one
> ...








"How many o' *THESE* ya' got????"

*






Mmmmmmmmmmmmm.....very _impressive_.

*Trying* is what *really* counts.....right*??* 






(I guess *some* people just try, a _little_ harder....than *others*.)

​


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 3, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Packers were the team of the 60s with five titles
> ...



What are those things???

They look like Vince Lombardi Trophies


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 3, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah... them championships back when they were called "World Championships" don't mean anything because they didn't come with shiny objects.
> ...


Well thanks for informing us you only believe in revisionist history.

Explains the content of your non-steeler related posts too.

"History begins when I like it to begin!"

thats all I see.


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 3, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> Dreadnaught1968 said:
> 
> 
> > On the 6th, the Packers will be bringing the trophy home to it's rightful place in Green Bay.  The team with more championships than any other team in professional football.


You do realize she could not forsee her bankruptcy and criminal charges for fraud, right?  I wouldn't trust her to pick fresh fruit.


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 3, 2011)

The Home of Packers Hall of Fame! - Home

Historically so good, they are one of the only franchises to have to have their own team hall of fame.

Maybe when the Steelers break 10 championships, they'll finally need one.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 3, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



pretty soon we will see SEVEN of them.I cant stop cracking up over the people who said the BEARS would win the superbowl. "rolls on floor laughing" The packers i can understand picking them before the title game,but the bears? I love it.


----------



## Dreadnaught1968 (Feb 3, 2011)

Remains to be seen if the steelers can get past the SI cover curse...


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 4, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


.....And, *The STEELERS* admire them, daily.

​


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 4, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...


....You mean....as opposed to the more-*"conservative"* _Absolute_: _The Earth is 6,000-years-old_*????*

Yeah.....I guess I'm just one-more-_victim_ of a _government-controlled_ educational-system.....and, kind o' *USED* to being right; more-often-than-not.

*


*


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 4, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > Dreadnaught1968 said:
> ...


That *was* _kind o'_ my point.

You just earned yourself a big, shiny _Atta-Boy_*!!!!*​


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 4, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> The Home of Packers Hall of Fame! - Home
> 
> Historically so good, they are one of the only franchises to have to have their own team hall of fame.
> 
> Maybe when the Steelers break 10 championships, they'll finally need one.


Yeah.....we feel so _inadequate_......​


> *Greatest Quarterback from Western Pennsylvania*​



​


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 4, 2011)

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> Remains to be seen if the steelers can get past the SI cover curse...


Yeah.....everyone hope for _*that* one_......again......






*

Feb. 6 	Pittsburgh 						
3:25 p.m.  	at Green Bay 						
Favorite 	GNB 	GNB 	GNB 	  		
Point spread 	-2½ 	-2½ 	-2½ 			
Total 	45o/u 	45o/u 	45o/u 	  		
Total money line 	-110 	-110 	-110 	  		

Current as of *02/04/2011 07:42:35* 

​


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 4, 2011)

> _The Earth is 6,000-years-old_*????*



Once again, can't tell the difference between a Christian and a Conservative.  What you are pointing at is only ONE theory of the age of the Earth, held by SOME Christians.  This is not a conservative thing.



> I guess I'm just one-more-_victim_ of a _government-controlled_  educational-system



No.  You obviously engaged in higher level idiocy instruction.  I went through public school and didn't come out this naive.



> kind o' *USED* to being right;  more-often-than-not.



Wait... wait....  I gotta check something.... No sorry.  Weather Channel says that hell HASN'T frozen over, so I'm waiting for you to be right ONCE.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 4, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> > _The Earth is 6,000-years-old_*????*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the hell did this wind up in a Steelers thread?


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 4, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > > _The Earth is 6,000-years-old_*????*
> ...


Don't you mean a Superbowl Thread?  Just piking the foibles of Mr. Shaman.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 4, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...


It would be a Super Bowl thread if the Packers were "preppin' for seven".  As it is, the Steelers are the team setting Super Bowl history.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Packers are prepping for their 13th NFL Championship. Just because it did not have the name "Super Bowl" it is still the championship of the NFL


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 4, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


True, we aren't prepping for 7.  


We're prepping for 14.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 4, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> > _The Earth is 6,000-years-old_*????*
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, can't tell the difference between a Christian and a Conservative.  What you are pointing at is only ONE theory of the age of the Earth, held by SOME Christians.  This is not a conservative thing.


I'd say 6000 years is a _fairly_-conservative number....when you consider the *actual*-age o' the Planet Earth.

​


Big Fitz said:


> > I guess I'm just one-more-_victim_ of a _government-controlled_  educational-system
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You obviously engaged in higher level idiocy instruction.  I went through public school and didn't come out this naive.


So....you had to (actually) *WORK* at being that naive, huh?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well done.






Big Fitz said:


> > kind o' *USED* to being right;  more-often-than-not.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... wait....  I gotta check something.... No sorry.  Weather Channel says that hell HASN'T frozen over, so I'm waiting for you to be right ONCE.


I guess you'd have to be _naive_-enough to *believe* in *Hell*....to think GB has a *chance*, *there*, to win.


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 4, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > > _The Earth is 6,000-years-old_*????*
> ...


Thanks for confirming you just can't help being an ass regardless of topic.

Geez!


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 4, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > > _The Earth is 6,000-years-old_*????*
> ...


*He's just one o' my detractors......*​


Big Fitz said:


> Well thanks for informing us you only believe in revisionist history.
> 
> *Explains the content of your non-steeler related posts too.*
> 
> ...



......*who hasn't had sufficient ice-time*......






......since his *LAST ass-whuppin.*






​


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 4, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...


Aw, jeez......Big Fitz *The Impaler*, huh??






Save your strength. My foibles have been promised to another!!


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 4, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...


Your desperation (for relevancy) is still _showing_.....


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 4, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...







 * 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5GP5uztjkE&feature=fvw[/ame]​


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 4, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



Gee.....how _witty_.......

Back to *therapy*, with you*!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 4, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> > "*The Steelers have a roster filled with players who have at least one Super Bowl ring, many with two*, but that doesnt diminish their enthusiasm one bit.
> >
> > *This never gets old,* said cornerback Ike Taylor. *I am fortunate and blessed. This is my third trip in eight years. Flozell Adams has been playing in the league for 13 years and has never had the chance to go to the Super Bowl. I told him from training camp on we are going to get you back home to the Super Bowl.*​
> 
> ...



*What The Steelers Said*​


> *OFFENSIVE TACKLE FLOZELL ADAMS*
> 
> *(on other players wearing Michigan State jerseys in his honor this week)* That made me feel good. It makes me feel real good. I was happy about it; felt good that the players, the offensive line guys felt enough to be able to buy the jerseys and show appreciation as much as I appreciate them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 4, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMh3YpAKrCM&feature=related[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfzwe5oIkGo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 5, 2011)

If you post and everyone scrolls past it........

Did you really post?


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 5, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> If you post and everyone scrolls past it........
> 
> Did you really post?


I wonder what the response will be by Mr. Shaman once the Steelers have lost?


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 5, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> If you post and everyone scrolls past it........
> 
> Did you really post?


Ya' sure it's not layin' under a fallen-tree, somewhere????

​


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 5, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If you post and everyone scrolls past it........
> ...


It *would* be a consideration......but, this is the period (during which) *Steelers-fans* are cranking-up the presses for *Sympathy Cards*, for (_most-current competitor here_).

They say *Patience Is A Virtue*....but, *Green Bay* fans need not stress. We (long-ago) developed a standard-format for such publishing-needs.​


> *Roethlisberger Scalding Hot In Thursday Practice*
> 
> ** * * * **
> 
> *Dick LeBeau vs. Dom Capers*​


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 5, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If you post and everyone scrolls past it........
> ...



probably the same response Bears fans  had,the ones that were on drugs  when they predicted they would not only go to the superbowl,but win it all.

I wont be too surprised if my pick is wrong,that the Packers win and the steelers lose cause while I think the steelers will win,I do think it will be a close game with the steelers wining by three or less.Plus the steelers almost blew it against the cardinals.thanks to a penalty by the cardinals,they had "seven" chances for a touchdown in that game and they could not capitalize and had to settle for a field goal.they also got lucky when James Harrison made that interception at the goal line and ran it back a 100 yards for a touchdown.they got very lucky in that game.makes me cringe that their luck might run out this time.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 5, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yeah, *Skippy*....that's what it was....._luck_.....when Harrison dropped-back (into pass-coverage), rather-than rushing for a sack....like Warner was *expecting*. 


Fear not. Once you grow-up (to be a _big-boy_), you'll better-understand how the game's played.....maybe.

Eventually, you _might_ learn that *luck* is nothing-more than *being prepared* for *whatever might happen.*​


> *Steelers Rookie Brown Overcomes Difficult Past*​


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 5, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



Hey Im as much a Steeler fan as the next guy especially since i hate green bay,but he was just lucky that it was sloppy tackilng by the cardinals when he was running the ball back.He should have been tackled twice during that runback but because of sloppy tackling by the cards he scored. the way the steelers offense played at the goal line with seven chances that day to get it into the end zone,if he doesnt make it to the end zone and score the touchdown for them on defense like he did,i doubt the steelers would have won the game the way their offense could not execute when they got down to the goal line that time with SEVEN chances to get into the end zone.they really embarrased me as a steeler fan with that performance.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 6, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


Like I say, *Skippy*.....ya' gotta be *prepared* to take your shots, *when you get the opportunity*.

Pittsburgh *was*.....Arizona *wasn't*.....End of story......

It's because o' people (like you) I quit goin' to bars, to watch their games.....listening to (supposed) _adults_.....bitching, whining & complaining (about everything they *could*) like a bunch o' little Jr. High School *chicks!!!*​


----------



## Dreadnaught1968 (Feb 7, 2011)

*Packers 31 - Steelers 25...*


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 7, 2011)

Preppin' for Seven _*BEHIND*_!!!

BOOYAH!

Now, Mr. Shaman... where's your bravado now?  Oh that's right picked off by the superior team and run back for another SIX!

What have you to say about this?


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 7, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> Preppin' for Seven _*BEHIND*_!!!
> 
> BOOYAH!
> 
> ...


They got the turnovers....we didn't....but, we won't have to wait 14 years until we get *#7*.

I'm anxious to see who (it is) we'll be playing, *next* year....in the Super Bowl.​


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations to the Packers on their record 13th NFL Championship!

As the Vince Lombardi Trophy returns to Titletown

The Best team won


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Preppin' for Seven _*BEHIND*_!!!
> ...



Do you mean like how Pittsburgh waited 45 years to get #1?


----------



## Big Fitz (Feb 7, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Preppin' for Seven _*BEHIND*_!!!
> ...


Yep... here they come.  Excuses excuses excuses.

You got 2 calls go your way that shouldn't have, a no-call on an obvious facemask by Redman, and instigated an unsportsmanlike conduct penalty when it was OBVIOUS they tried to cheat on that punt by pushing a Packer into the ball.  We then lost a starting reciever, or Star #1 and up and coming # cornerbacks and STILL won by Defensive power.

And you still lost because of 3 turnovers.  Good defenses get them.  Say luck all you want.  Ben was being pressured all game long and making very bad plays and getting lucky sometimes, and unlucky all too often.

Next year?  You think they'll be back next year?  Good luck, you'll need it.  Even I am not stupid enough to assume the Packers are an automatic shoe in for it.

But regardless.  You need 7 more, just to catch up.  I'd not be rubbing you nose in it so much if you weren't such a dick earlier.  You whine as bad as a Viking's fan, just before he gives up for the season in week 5.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 7, 2011)

time for me to pay up.the steelers beat themselves in this game.you cant win games with costly penaltys and turnovers like they had.that penalty on that kickoff when they were down by only 7 points was costly.if not for that penalty,they have the ball at their 40 yard line in excellent field position and Rothlesberger isnt forced to throw the ball deep down the field and have it intercepted and run back for a touchdown.

then when they have the momentum,the turning point of the game for sure is that fumble by that running back. giving the packers excellent field position to score what turned out to be the deciding touchdown. oh well,at least they lost to a team that did not desert their longtime fans and move to another city such as the colts.lol.at least they beat the cardinals  

whom I hate for that reason.that cant be taken away from me. 
__________________

hurts MUCH less to lose to the packers than it would have to lose to those hated Cardinals especially Kurt Warner for taking what used to be the Los angeles Rams to the superbowl in winning it all no less.grrrrr


----------

